# got my pie bald back



## Bryan (Jun 18, 2013)

I think she looks good


----------



## HighCotton (Jun 18, 2013)

Very nice.  Congrats.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 18, 2013)

turned out very nice ...


----------



## Hoss (Jun 18, 2013)

Yep, a good looking trophy.

Hoss


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm working on tanning mine now, looking at yours makes me wish I'd done the full mount. Looks awesome


----------



## Horns (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow!  That is beautiful!


----------



## snook24 (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## smitty (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## Cobb Man (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks good. Did it make it to the living room or the trophy room.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 19, 2013)

Its in the living room


----------



## dhuss99 (Aug 22, 2013)

looks great


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

They did a good job


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks good bet that wasn't cheap


----------



## Trapnfish (Dec 9, 2013)

nice


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice


----------



## dprince (Dec 31, 2013)

I love it!!


----------



## deadend (Dec 31, 2013)

Where from?


----------



## NTKJake (Jan 25, 2014)

nice


----------



## Blindboy (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks like a baby. We have piebalds on our lease but we don't shoot them! They're too pretty to watch in the woods and the doe's might produce a piebald buck (real trophy IMO) A big piebald buck would be a different story. Congrats on your trophy sir


----------



## carter (Feb 5, 2014)

That would be in a glass box coffee table if it were mine ! Congrats not many people get that chance !


----------



## Bryan (Feb 7, 2014)

came from laurens co,she was an adult doe have pics of her with fawns over the years and all were normal color


----------



## huntall (Feb 7, 2014)

That's a cool looking mount! I love it.


----------



## Blindboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Very good! A real trophy and nice mount


----------

